# No secrets...but any Rub tips? (place to start)



## FishInTheDesert (Aug 17, 2018)

I definitely dont want you all to give me your personal rub recipes and ratios. Im a fishermen, and watching these TV shows and YouTube videos on pitmasters....I see that pitmasters hold onto their secrets harder than us fishermen!!! lol

The other thing Ive noticed, and let me know if im wrong....everyones rub is basically the same(ish)? There might be a few different bases, that people work off and add their own ratios...but to me it seems like at least we are all playing on the same field. Just glad these pitmasters arent getting "persian, silk sifted, double distilled tastey powder." To me it seems like nailing that right ratio, and it hitting the taste buds JUST RIGHT....is what makes a rub, a good rub.

How far off am I on this thinking? If Im about right....are you all willing to point me to a good resource for base type recipes? I like how a lot of members have created a compilation thread with all their good info...wondering if theres any good rub ones out there I havent come across yet?

Ive read all the 5 day course and am already loving smoking....and im only 4 chickens, and 1 spare rib rack in!!! I definitely dont want your alls secrets, and understand the pride you all have in the rubs, and also the pride you get in figuring it out too. And also because im a picky eater, and like what I like. And with that being said...one of the biggest things that im fired up about smoking/BBQ'ing is to create my own EPIC rub and also sauces! I wanna start experimenting with making my own sauces this go round....already read a few finishing sauce recipes and I got some ideas for what sounds tasty to me!....lets just hope Im right lol

thanks


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 17, 2018)

I've made my own rubs now so I'll chime in; good rubs aren't any secret. You can pretty much google any brand name good rub and see what is in it. The secret is that it can be darn expensive to have every thing on hand. I've crunched numbers and determined that by the time I was finished buying every thing, grinding it, mixing and tinkering..I coulda bought the rub for the cost or less.

That said? Buy Jeff's Book. He has alot of rubs in it, and people like them- but I still think unless you use it alot, just buying some decent brand and then doctoring up per cook ain't a bad way to go.


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 17, 2018)

FTD,
Jeff's book is a good place to start research.  Start simple, salt and pepper, work up from there.  The most important thing document _*everything *_so you can repeat it.  
Teddy


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 17, 2018)

I have never read Jeff’s book but I will say the offer on this site is hard to beat read the reviews. Many will use this as a base for experimenting and the recipe isn’t in the book imho


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2018)

I bought the book above...  MANY chefs were interviewed about which spices/herbs go with what meats etc...  It's a very good source because I had no idea what went with what...  I didn't know some spices existed..


----------



## AllAces (Aug 17, 2018)

Some years ago I reviewed 30-40 published rub and sauce recipes and did a frequency count on the ingredients.  I then made up a rub using the four or five top ingredients, minus salt and pepper. From my notes, the top four ingredients were brown sugar, chili powder, mustard powder and paprika. Garlic and onion powder were also top ingredients. The basic four ingredients are a good basis, but not great. Getting a good flavor profile is very much a personal thing. I've tasted award winning bbq that I thought was terrible and I've had backyard Q that a friend whipped together at the last minute that was really, really good. That said, start now to develop your own flavor profile. Don't hesitate to use a commercial sauce or rub, but begin to make it your own. You will find your way through the flavor maze. One ingredient that an award winning pit master passed on to me was to use some form of citric acid, like lime or lemon juice. He used Crystal Lite Lemonade mix in his bbq sauce.
BTW, I've watched some of those pit master TV shows and the judges seem to look at presentation, bite or chew and finally, flavor.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 17, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> I have never read Jeff’s book but I will say the offer on this site is hard to beat read the reviews. Many will use this as a base for experimenting and the recipe isn’t in the book imho




I'm very new at using Jeff's rubs and bbq sauce but I made the batches and I really like the bbq sauce, texas, and reg rub.  I think one of the things I like is it's lower sodium than most of the bought rubs.  My recommendation is purchasing those recipes and then you can go from there and change things or experiment to your taste.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 17, 2018)

I second what banderson says. Jeff's recipe's are a great place to start, and purchasing them helps support this site. They taste great and don't require any unusual ingredients. It would be the best $10 you can spend.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 17, 2018)

I've cooked for a loooooong while (but not a chef) and basically meat seasoning for standard cooking is pretty much the same for meat smoking.

I agree with your hunch that the types of seasonings are pretty much the same and that it just comes down to the amounts.  Hell look on any seasoning/rub mix ingredients list and you will see they almost always start with the same 4 seasonings and the ingredients list must be in order from Most used to Least used.

In short you have your big 4 seasonings.  Salt, Pepper, Onion, and Garlic (SPOG).
I guarantee that if you just go SPOG on any cut of beef, pork, or poultry that you will be amazed at the flavor from such a simple seasoning!  You can even improve SPOG by getting better quality SPOG ingredients (Kosher Salt, fresh cracked or ground Pepper, Onion that is granulated or my favorite dehydrated minced/chopped, and Garlic that is granulated).

Go equal 1 part of POG and add Salt to your preference/needs/liking.
If you make up a blend of the big 4 it is good to do an SPOG all in equal parts and a POG in equal parts where you will add Salt separately because some cuts of meat like ribs can be EASILY over salted when you are trying to get more POG on them.

From SPOG you simply add to get to different flavor profiles.

SPOG + Chili Powder, Paprika, and Cumin will give you Mexican/Tex-Mex flavor
SPOG + Cayenne, and Bay Leaf will give you some Cajun flavor (probably a bit of paprika as well)
SPOG + Ginger and using toasted Sesame Seed Oil will give you Asian flavor (Add sea weed/Nori for Japanese flavor),  (Sub Salt for Soy Sauce as well for more Asian flavor)
SPOG + Paprika will give you pork BBQ flavor
SPOG + a little bit of Cayenne or other ground Red Pepper gives you a pretty close Montreal Steak seasoning knock off
You get the idea.
Now you can go wild and make a 15 spice mix like some beginners do and I guarantee you that it is basically overkill compared to the simplicity and flavor of SPOG and SPOG+

Once you get good with SPOG/SPOG+ then you can go as wild as you like.  I *think* the book Dave mentions might go to a whole other level but I imagine we are starting to get into much more nuanced seasonings at that point which again may not fit the bill when Aaron Franklin is making the best brisket in the world with just 2 parts Pepper and 1 part Salt.
(I personally go SPOG on my brisket lol)

So that is my 2 cents and if you are ever a skeptic it is simple to go buy even the cheapest $0.50 seasonings of SPOG and grill or smoke a chicken thigh/quarter with it to try it out :)

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 17, 2018)

Table salt weighs twice as much as kosher salt, so table salt is twice as salty as kosher salt for the same amount in volume, like tsp, tbsp (but not weight, like g, kg). Helps to know that if you're following and trying recipes.


----------



## ristau5741 (Aug 17, 2018)

Flavor Bible is a good book for any cook,  I have a copy myself

I use a standard 8-3-1-1 measure for the rubs I make. 
8 part sugar, 3 parts salt, 1 part leafy green spice, 1 part other spices

type of salt are a discussed issue item, and amounts to make 3 parts is different depending on the type of salt used.
e.g 3 parts table salt is much greater then 3 parts coarse salt as mentioned previously. (the 3 parts is for course salt, and adjustments need to be made when using table salt or seasoned salt)

I've come to a mighty good mix, but am dealing with issues where the sugar balls up when rub sits in container for a few days. Trying to get past that, and I'm not sure how.  I've tried a coffee grinder, but that make the rub too fine.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 17, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Table salt weighs twice as much as kosher salt, so table salt is twice as salty as kosher salt for the same amount in volume, like tsp, tbsp (but not weight, like g, kg). Helps to know that if you're following and trying recipes.



Good point.  Dave has posted a chart in the past that shows salt weight to sodium content (I think it does) that is pretty helpful and backs up his suggestion to weight spices as needed :)


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2018)

There are so many that it will take awhile to find THE ONE,only advice I can give is if you use brown sugar use brownulated,wont cake up and if you have left over rub a week or months latter it will shake out with out having to bust it up.No taste difference that I can detect,good luck picking just 1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2018)

Completion guys are tight lipped but around here, most are into passing on our art with recipes and techniques that have worked well for us. My stuff, rubs, sauces,everything can be found here... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/recipe-test.269304/
Have fun...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Aug 18, 2018)

You simply must have Jeff's rub and sauce recipes.  Tweak em a bit.  I find them a little hot...  Mixon's book is another great resource.  Remember though, no rub or sauce is gonna make up for poorly smoked meat.  Focus on producing TBS and holding consistent temps and learn proper IT for the meats.  Then learn what woods work for you.  These things will have a much profound effect on your end results than a rub.


----------



## lemans (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeff's Rub and Sauce is a must... SPOG is a great start. But Jeffs is the bomb... His bbq sauce well
I always have a batch in my fridge.. If you substitute Mustard for the Ketchup you get an amazing mustard sauce!!


----------



## Xendau (Aug 31, 2018)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 373916
> 
> 
> I bought the book above...  MANY chefs were interviewed about which spices/herbs go with what meats etc...  It's a very good source because I had no idea what went with what...  I didn't know some spices existed..



One of the best books ever! A chef i once worked for gave me one as a parting gift when I left his establishment to move on...


----------



## smokeybreeze (Sep 16, 2018)

I also agree on the Flavor Bible. I'll also add The Food Lab (J Kenji Lopez-Alt) as a great all around resource. 

Earlier this summer I did a dry rub rib-off up at the lake with 5 different rubs (10 full racks, 2 racks of each), no sauce was used at the grill or at the table. 
The 5 entries were:
Bad Byron's Butt Rub
J Kenji's all purpose rub
Pork Barrel BBQ All American
Cow Town The Squeal rub
and one other off-the-shelf sugar-based rub which I can't remember the name of (it was brought by a guest)

The results were evenly distributed among the rubs by the 16 attendees/eaters.

That being said, the best rub I've used on spatchcock chicken is CowTown Steak and Grill Seasoning.
After removing the backbone of the chicken and flattening, I place it in a 10" pyrex pie pan and put it in the refrigerator (skin side up) uncovered for 2-3 days to dry the skin out. When it's time to cook, I get my BGE to a steady 375 dome temp, brush the chicken with olive oil and sprinkle with the CowTown Steak rub and cook, direct, for 30 minutes each side. (165 IT breast temp, 180 IT thigh temp).


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2018)

One more tip....   Make any of your rubs without salt.... You can add salt at +/- 2% weight of the meat then ALL the spices you want..


----------



## mng024 (Sep 19, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> I have never read Jeff’s book but I will say the offer on this site is hard to beat read the reviews. Many will use this as a base for experimenting and the recipe isn’t in the book imho





zwiller said:


> You simply must have Jeff's rub and sauce recipes.  Tweak em a bit.  I find them a little hot...  Mixon's book is another great resource.  Remember though, no rub or sauce is gonna make up for poorly smoked meat.  Focus on producing TBS and holding consistent temps and learn proper IT for the meats.  Then learn what woods work for you.  These things will have a much profound effect on your end results than a rub.





lemans said:


> Jeff's Rub and Sauce is a must... SPOG is a great start. But Jeffs is the bomb... His bbq sauce well
> I always have a batch in my fridge.. If you substitute Mustard for the Ketchup you get an amazing mustard sauce!!



Have any of you tried the texas rub with brisket?


----------



## jbellard (Sep 20, 2018)

View attachment 376571

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fish,
Here’s my “secret rub recipe.

I made it to use on pork butts. Put it on there really thick.
But found that it really goes with just about everything I want to add a little pep to.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 20, 2018)

Have not used Jeff's Texas on brisket but I have no doubts it would work well.  Most Texas brisket is SP only and let the smoke take the lead.  I tend to agree, but garlic is so good on beef, I would do SPG.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 20, 2018)

mng024 said:


> Have any of you tried the texas rub with brisket?



I've used it for my last three briskets and it is really good. The dinner guests and family really liked it. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## mng024 (Sep 20, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I've used it for my last three briskets and it is really good. The dinner guests and family really liked it. I would definitely recommend it.



Great, I'm going to try that this weekend and just increase the salt by 1 unit


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't use any pre-made rubs.  I make all my own rubs fresh and have had some pretty good results.  Also, I have found the sheer number of available rubs to be somewhat daunting.  That said, I have had great success with a rub called magic dust that I got online.  I have also found that the Chiquilin smoked paprika is the secret to a tasty paprika rub.  My $0.02 enjoy.

*Magic Dust Rub*

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt (finely ground)
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons cayenne


----------



## mng024 (Sep 28, 2018)

I've also really enjoyed using the magic dust


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 28, 2018)

JC in GB said:


> I don't use any pre-made rubs.  I make all my own rubs fresh and have had some pretty good results.  Also, I have found the sheer number of available rubs to be somewhat daunting.  That said, I have had great success with a rub called magic dust that I got online.  I have also found that the Chiquilin smoked paprika is the secret to a tasty paprika rub.  My $0.02 enjoy.
> 
> *Magic Dust Rub*
> 
> ...


Don't know why this posted twice...  Sorry...


----------



## sdkid (Oct 2, 2018)

Great advice from everyone. Thank you...


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2018)

JC in GB said:


> I don't use any pre-made rubs.  I make all my own rubs fresh and have had some pretty good results.  Also, I have found the sheer number of available rubs to be somewhat daunting.  That said, I have had great success with a rub called magic dust that I got online.  I have also found that the Chiquilin smoked paprika is the secret to a tasty paprika rub.  My $0.02 enjoy.
> 
> *Magic Dust Rub*
> 
> ...



Here's a little secret.  If you add quite a bit more chili powder and some onion powder you pretty much have ground taco meat seasoning :)
Taco meat seasoning doesn't really use mustard powder but I"m not sure 2 tablespoons drastically changes the flavor profile.  
Have fun next taco Tuesday :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Here's a little secret.  If you add quite a bit more chili powder and some onion powder you pretty much have ground taco meat seasoning :)
> Taco meat seasoning doesn't really use mustard powder but I"m not sure 2 tablespoons drastically changes the flavor profile.
> Have fun next taco Tuesday :)



Could be used to make a Pot of Chili to. I would hold out the Salt from the mix and add at the end to taste...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Could be used to make a Pot of Chili to. I would hold out the Salt from the mix and add at the end to taste...JJ



You are 100% correct on that.  I agree about holding out the salt in that regard.  I like to add beef bouillon or stock for my chili salt content and I also add brown sugar to cut tomato acidity and I like a bit of sweetness that the tomatoes don't always give.   
For my Taco meat seasoning I like to add tomato bouillon or some tomato chicken bouillon in small amounts to compliment the salt with that extra tomato flavor.  When I do this I lightly salt to begin since more is coming later :)


----------



## radioguy (Oct 3, 2018)

I hope you can read this. It's a page from one of my BBQ books.  Does a pretty good job for assembling a rub.

RG


----------



## zwiller (Oct 3, 2018)

Interesting pic.  Even has the "exotic" stuff in there like worc. powder and crystal light.  More interesting is the "progression" which is something I do for pretty much anything and has really helped me improve things.  Keeping things simple and less busy/too many ingredients has really paid off huge for me.  That said, most people would freak at the quantities I use.  IE 1lb taco meat uses 1/4C chili powder and that's like 3x the high rated versions online.


----------



## sdkid (Oct 3, 2018)

Care to share the name of your book Radioguy?



radioguy said:


> I hope you can read this. It's a page from one of my BBQ books.  Does a pretty good job for assembling a rub.
> 
> RG
> 
> ...


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Interesting pic.  Even has the "exotic" stuff in there like worc. powder and crystal light.  More interesting is the "progression" which is something I do for pretty much anything and has really helped me improve things.  Keeping things simple and less busy/too many ingredients has really paid off huge for me.  That said, most people would freak at the quantities I use.  IE 1lb taco meat uses 1/4C chili powder and that's like 3x the high rated versions online.



I'm with you here 100%!  Start minimal and work up.  As you know, you often find that you don't need much beyond things like SPOG unless changing flavor profile like for taco meat (Mexican flavors).  I can see using a ton of chili powder in taco meat, there is just no other way to get the correct flavor hahaha.  I don't really measure my chili powder with taco meat I just add, mix, taste, add more until done.  The key is to get a chili powder that doesn't have a ton of extras like SALT, garlic powder, etc. 
I have to go and get another giant container of chili powder because I made 5 pounds of venison taco meat last week and man I was just pouring it on for 5 pounds hahahahaa :)

Tip, the giant McCormick Gourmet Chili Powder (20 oz) has salt and garlic powder and such but it is not very prominent compared to some other brands I have used.  I buy it locally but here is a link to it on amazon (cha-ching SMF $$$ :D)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

McCormick Chili Powder is Ancho Powder with Cumin, Oregano, Garlic and Salt. You can buy 
McCormick 100% Ground Ancho Chile and add the remaining to taste. I purchase whole dried Chiles, Mulato, a more ripened deeper flavored Ancho, New Mexican Chiles, Cascabel  Chiles and Pascilla Negro Chiles. Then Toast and grind my own pure Chile Powder. Spicesinc.com has a large selection with great descriptions of flavor profile and temperature. Always fresh, leathery not crumbly dry and old, and reasonable prices...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Oct 3, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> McCormick Chili Powder is Ancho Powder with Cumin, Oregano, Garlic and Salt. You can buy
> McCormick 100% Ground Ancho Chile and add the remaining to taste. I purchase whole dried Chiles, Mulato, a more ripened deeper flavored Ancho, New Mexican Chiles, Cascabel  Chiles and Pascilla Negro Chiles. Then Toast and grind my own pure Chile Powder. Spicesinc.com has a large selection with great descriptions of flavor profile and temperature. Always fresh, leathery not crumbly dry and old, and reasonable prices...JJ




I may buy the 100% Ancho.  I don't think I'll go as far as grinding my own.  I have ground my own smoked Chile Tepin peppers and it is awesome chili powder but man is it hot! :D

I will see what Costco has or the USA Foods Chef's Store (restaurant supply store) has on hand before going online.  I can get good prices for good quantity at one of those 2 places.  If they fall through then online it is :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2018)

BRO! You are in Texas! Any Mexican Grocery will have a big variety of Dry Chiles and at a 1/4th of what the online Spice shops charge. I'm jealous. I live in the mountains now but were we used to live was surrounded by orchards. There were tons of stores and great Mexican Restaurants to cater to the seasonal migrant workers. Guajillo is a favorite Chile of mine but a bit too spicy for my crew. The above are all mild and kid friendly...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Oct 4, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> BRO! You are in Texas! Any Mexican Grocery will have a big variety of Dry Chiles and at a 1/4th of what the online Spice shops charge. I'm jealous. I live in the mountains now but were we used to live was surrounded by orchards. There were tons of stores and great Mexican Restaurants to cater to the seasonal migrant workers. Guajillo is a favorite Chile of mine but a bit too spicy for my crew. The above are all mild and kid friendly...JJ



You are 100% right, I have access to a ton of chili peppers ready to toast/dry and grind. :)

My main issue is setting aside the time to fool with it along with the fact that my only grinder is the magic bullet with the grinder blade lol.  What I may do is buy a bottle of chili powder to hold me over and buy some chili's to dehydrate in the smoker (no smoke going) and grind but I may not get time for doing those until mid January :eek:

Hmmmm, I may check around for freshly ground chili powder.  That is something I may have access to with all the Mexican grocery stores and markets.  I'll pay a little more to save myself the time that I don't have and cut myself out as the middle man!!! :D

Ok time to search around for freshly ground chili powder at one of those places online hahahaha.  Thanks for sparking the thought with this conversation :)


----------



## texomakid (Oct 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Have not used Jeff's Texas on brisket but I have no doubts it would work well.  Most Texas brisket is SP only and let the smoke take the lead.  I tend to agree, but garlic is so good on beef, I would do SPG.



Jeff's Texas Rub Recipe is very good on beef of any kind but I've recently used it a couple of times on Beef Ribs and my wife and I agree those might be the best beef ribs we've every had. I mix it to the exact amounts as per the recipe. No need to change anything. It's simple, basic, & I recommend trying this recipe on beef.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 4, 2018)

Went down the "pure" chili powder rabbit hole after getting Texan cookbook.  LOL  Like 3 chapters on peppers etc...  Grew my own.  One cool thing I did when I grew mine was grill and char them prior to dehydrating...  But no real big deal for me.  Later, tried 5-6 different powders from The Spice House.  Tried them and found they just didn't work for me.  I have come to realize we prefer Tex Mex not true Mexican food I think.  I use Mild Chili Powder from GFS.  Pretty good stuff and much less other ingredients than store bought.  That said, I've always wanted to try Gebhardt's which is supposedly the locals go to.  Similarly, made green chili sauce from scratch (which is a huge PITA blanch peel deseed) only to find LaVictoria green canned just as good or better.  You guys got me fired up to try and make some Texas style chili...   Maybe with some smoked chuck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 4, 2018)

tallbm said:


> You are 100% right, I have access to a ton of chili peppers ready to toast/dry and grind. :)
> 
> My main issue is setting aside the time to fool with it along with the fact that my only grinder is the magic bullet with the grinder blade lol.  What I may do is buy a bottle of chili powder to hold me over and buy some chili's to dehydrate in the smoker (no smoke going) and grind but I may not get time for doing those until mid January :eek:
> 
> ...



If the local Mex Store does not have ground chile, Spicesinc. Carries Whole, Flaked and Ground of all their chiles...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Oct 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Went down the "pure" chili powder rabbit hole after getting Texan cookbook.  LOL  Like 3 chapters on peppers etc...  Grew my own.  One cool thing I did when I grew mine was grill and char them prior to dehydrating...  But no real big deal for me.  Later, tried 5-6 different powders from The Spice House.  Tried them and found they just didn't work for me.  I have come to realize we prefer Tex Mex not true Mexican food I think.  I use Mild Chili Powder from GFS.  Pretty good stuff and much less other ingredients than store bought.  That said, I've always wanted to try Gebhardt's which is supposedly the locals go to.  Similarly, made green chili sauce from scratch (which is a huge PITA blanch peel deseed) only to find LaVictoria green canned just as good or better.  You guys got me fired up to try and make some Texas style chili...   Maybe with some smoked chuck.



That sounds like an interesting journey!  I like both Mexican and Tex-Mex foods and spices, and like you discovered there is a difference :)  I like Gebhardt's chili powder it has great flavor but I believe they also mix a few things in with it.  It is noticeably better tasting than others and I think generally costs more.




chef jimmyj said:


> If the local Mex Store does not have ground chile, Spicesinc. Carries Whole, Flaked and Ground of all their chiles...JJ



I did some looking online for my area on freshly ground chile peppers and didn't find too much info.  It seems the Central Market grocery store (high end grocery) grinds whatever you pick out and they have all kinds of variety.  I have one near work so I may stop by and see if I can pick out some peppers and get them to grind them for me and see what the cost is.  They are not a cheap place at all lol.  Outside of that I would need to hit one of 2-3 Mexican grocery stores near the office and see if they have something similar.  I wouldn't doubt if they do, I just don't think that info is so available online.  

Spicesinc may be what I used should I need to order out :)


----------



## radioguy (Oct 4, 2018)

sdkid said:


> Care to share the name of your book Radioguy?



I checked and don't own the book.  A very good friend had made a copy of that chart for me.  The book is "Soaked, Slathered,and Seasoned" by
Elizabeth Karmel.  Very helpful book with salad dressings, rubs, mops and sauces.

RG


----------



## sdkid (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you sir.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 5, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Jeff's Texas Rub Recipe is very good on beef of any kind but I've recently used it a couple of times on Beef Ribs and my wife and I agree those might be the best beef ribs we've every had. I mix it to the exact amounts as per the recipe. No need to change anything. It's simple, basic, & I recommend trying this recipe on beef.



I did before (chuckie) and was excellent.  Was watching some foodie show an Cen Tex BBQ and one guy said equal parts SPG and it stuck with me.  Did beef ribs last weekend with that on oak and everyone said do NOT change a thing.


----------



## AP514 (Oct 8, 2018)

radioguy said:


> I checked and don't own the book.  A very good friend had made a copy of that chart for me.  The book is "Soaked, Slathered,and Seasoned" by
> Elizabeth Karmel.  Very helpful book with salad dressings, rubs, mops and sauces.
> 
> RG



I had to pull the trigger on that book was $6 new(Sale). 350ish pages....


and of course JEFF's RUB  :)


----------



## sdkid (Oct 8, 2018)

I found S S &S on ebay for $4 shipped.


----------



## AP514 (Oct 8, 2018)

sdkid said:


> I found S S &S on ebay for $4 shipped.



Yup, but thought I would help out by use'n the links....


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 12, 2018)

Woo-eee!
I finally opened my can of powdered Honey, and made some Cyan Honey powder.
I did 1 Tbs Cyan powder, to 5 Tsp Powdered Honey. 
POP goes the taste buds.

This might grow into a new rub for me. :p


----------



## radioguy (Oct 19, 2018)

I tried honey powder for a different sweet on my rib rub.  Give tomato powder a try, bump in red color and wonderful tomato flavor.  Taste like creme of tomato soup.  

My SPOG is one part salt, 1 part pepper and 1/4 part onion/garlic powders.  

RG


----------



## dan the mano (Nov 10, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> Flavor Bible is a good book for any cook,  I have a copy myself
> 
> I use a standard 8-3-1-1 measure for the rubs I make.
> 8 part sugar, 3 parts salt, 1 part leafy green spice, 1 part other spices
> ...



hello there i have a question for you ... when you say 8-3-1-1 (parts) so how would you break that down for say 1 pound of meat ?i guess what i am asking what is 8 parts and 3 parts and 1 part .. i hope that makes sence . thank you


----------



## dan the mano (Nov 10, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> Flavor Bible is a good book for any cook,  I have a copy myself
> 
> I use a standard 8-3-1-1 measure for the rubs I make.
> 8 part sugar, 3 parts salt, 1 part leafy green spice, 1 part other spices
> ...



hello there i have a question for you ... when you say 8-3-1-1 (parts) so how would you break that down for say 1 pound of meat ?i guess what i am asking what is 8 parts and 3 parts and 1 part .. i hope that makes sence . thank you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2018)

The amounts depend on how fast you will use the Rub. You smoke meat once in awhile, use Tablespoons. 8 Tbs Sugar, 3 Tbs Salt, 1 Tbs Black Pepper, 1 Tbs Granulated Garlic, etc.
If you are starting a BBQ Business. Measure 8 Pounds Sugar, 3 Pounds Salt and so on.
A cup of rub, 16 Tbs,  will cover two big Butts, 16 to 20 pounds, or 4 racks of Ribs. For small amounts of meat, 1-2 pounds, sprinkle on to your taste, like S&P....JJ


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 26, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I've cooked for a loooooong while (but not a chef) and basically meat seasoning for standard cooking is pretty much the same for meat smoking.
> 
> I agree with your hunch that the types of seasonings are pretty much the same and that it just comes down to the amounts.  Hell look on any seasoning/rub mix ingredients list and you will see they almost always start with the same 4 seasonings and the ingredients list must be in order from Most used to Least used.
> 
> ...



This could be one of the more simplistic helpful post I've ever read in any and all forums concerning whatever subject. thank you.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 26, 2019)

Rmartinez2 said:


> This could be one of the more simplistic helpful post I've ever read in any and all forums concerning whatever subject. thank you.



Hi there and welcome!

Wow thanks!  I'm glad you found it helpful. 
I'm a huge fan of simplicity and with most things in I life often find that if you start simple and go from there you generally find that the journey to satisfaction or happiness wasn't too far off from the starting point


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Man bumping this up! What a great thread discussing rubs and spices. Ended up ready to buy the Flavor Bible and going to check out spicesinc


----------

